# I miss my Python



## shootingftw (Jul 9, 2009)

We (originally my fathers) used to have a beautiful Colt Python, .357magnum. I think it had a 6in barrel, honed trigger (2lbs). Was absolutely beautiful. 

I rarely ever shot the thing and when I did it spit a lot of gun powder out of the cylinders. I traded it in for a Sig Trailside thinking it would see a lot more use and I would become a much better shooter w/ the extra range time. Trailside sucked.

Now I don't have a Trailside or a Python.  

Just venting.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry to hear that dude..


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have always wanted a Colt Phthon.

Never had one - just didn't seem to come around when I was buying - I've got lots of guns, but sure always wanted a Python ... :mrgreen:


:smt1099


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

Me too. I sold it to a Tucson cop back in the 60s. Wish I'd never let it go.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I had a 6" Colt Python many years ago, traded it off for a customized Colt SAA. Bought a Smith & Wesson Model 586 Distinguished Combat Magnum with 4" barrel, later added a 6" barrel. Never pined for the Python since.

It is my opinion the 586 is the finest DA .357 Magnum to come along.


Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wrong Bob it's the Python and you know it. ( just kidding Bob):smt033

1978 Colt Python 6"barrel, .357 mag.:smt1099


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

I carried a 6" Python in the early days of my LE career (in that department you weren't cool unless you packed a Snake...I was young and impressionable). It was smooth and extremely accurate. I sold it when I left that department because I needed the $$$; I regret it to this day


----------



## jrod (Apr 21, 2010)

I miss mine too! I traded it for 3 S&Ws and still regret it.


----------

